# Phew and finally....



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

An Essex girl is involved in a nasty car crash and is trapped and bleeding.
The paramedics soon arrive on site.
Medic: "It's OK I'm a paramedic and I'm going to ask you some questions"
Girl: OK?
Medic: What's your name?
Girl: Sharon?
Medic: OK Sharon, is this your car??
Sharon: Yes?
Medic: Where are you bleeding from??

Sharon: Romford you tosser !


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Guffaw....Guffaw.....Guffaw

Hadn't heard that one before, but I like it. ;D


----------

